# Hey you! Need advice auto gurus...



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like you have a firm grasp of what's involved
The sawsall will work well, but get a few specialty blades
I forget exactly which ones I use for this, but they are always labeled well
If you are re-welding I'd go for a "smooth cut metal" rather than a quick cut metal
Expect to break a few, but with good blades and some care you might not
It should cut easier than you think (if you've never done it before)


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Used to be a company in Oklahoma that did these as a conversion, but they started with a 1 ton chassis, with bed, and then placed a van body, cut about like you have it in the pictures. This was before the growth of trucks into the crew cabs of today....I bet I haven't seen one on the road in 10 or 15 years....some even had the fold down van seat/bed.....


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Look for a truck and van that share the same frame, like maybe a Ranger. Then you might be able to just use the bed from the Ranger, rather then trying to build the bed with the left over metal from the back lower half of the truck.


----------

